# Need ADSL+Gigabit Router



## RCuber (Feb 9, 2014)

Guys, I need a ADSL Router with Wfi , preferably wireless N. Need to cover atleast two walls. 

Budget up to 4-5K Suggest from Linksys, ASUS and other high quality ones. im fed up of DLINK/NETGEAR/TP Link(Can't trust it) 

Gigabit Ethernet a Must. 

I already have a DLink ADSL Router + Linksys Router to cover two floors but range is not satisfactory.I can reuse these or completely replace my network setup.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 9, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Guys, I need a ADSL Router with Wfi , preferably wireless N. Need to cover atleast two walls.
> 
> Budget up to 4-5K Suggest from Linksys, ASUS and other high quality ones. im fed up of DLINK/NETGEAR/TP Link(Can't trust it)
> 
> ...



i know u have said u can't trust tp-link but still tp w-8968 model is great for your need and also budget friendly......


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 9, 2014)

any specific reason for not trusting tp-link like bad experience etc?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 9, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> any specific reason for not trusting tp-link like bad experience etc?



Treacherous backdoor found in TP-Link routers - CNET Spyware, viruses, & security Forums


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 10, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Treacherous backdoor found in TP-Link routers - CNET Spyware, viruses, & security Forums


now even i am getting scared of using my 8968 router........


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 10, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Treacherous backdoor found in TP-Link routers - CNET Spyware, viruses, & security Forums



Are you serious ? I mean what has that loophole got to do with you ? If you start rejecting things like this, IT is not a safe place.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 10, 2014)

^^ I take security seriously. Routers having backdoors? No Sir . I don't mind spending extra to get a robust and secure router. Yes, IT is not a safe place, but it can easily be a safer place if the user takes precautions.  One may install the most powerful antivirus app, but still a dumb user can ignore warnings when trying to use a Pirated game or software. Its all up to the end user. 

Hell, now I even doubt Cisco if they are working with the US govt on installing spy warez on their Routerz!!! 

EDIT: *sekurak.pl/more-information-about-tp-link-backdoor/


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 10, 2014)

i read the report & it doesn't look like a security issue to me.
TP-Link Routers Contain Treacherous Backdoor - Security | DSLReports Forums


> TP-LINK Refutes Claims of “Backdoor” Flaws in its Wireless Routers
> Alleged “Backdoor” Was Merely a Testing Tool Used by TP-LINK
> 
> (Shenzhen, China) – March 13, 2013 -TP-LINK, a global provider of networking products, today responded to research published in Poland that alleged several of the company’s wireless routers were vulnerable to attack using an existing URL embedded in the company’s routers. TP-LINK’s R&D team has examined the alleged problem and noted that the URL is simply a tool that TP-LINK uses internally to test certain products.
> ...



btw unless you are a friend of Dalai Lama chinese don't care compared to USA which might even have an issue with how you treat your maid.

*jokes aside i really don't get why there is even a need to be afraid about back doors in devices here in India.we are quite lucky that the 2 most snooping nations in the world(USA & China) are a political issue mess in India & no Indian national is going to be taken away by agencies from these countries simply on the basis of such snooping or issues like copyright infringement unlike helicopters raiding Kim Dotcom house in New Zealand.*


----------



## icebags (Feb 10, 2014)

^but hacking is possible if he by some way does business through unsecured channel.

or the router can be used to make brute attacks on specific servers depending on the company intentions, thereby jamming those routes or servers. 

imagine thousand of those routers coming alive to attack some specific servers, and rcuber will never know, perhaps only the gateway will know .....


----------



## RCuber (Feb 11, 2014)

ummm.. okay guys, now which router?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 11, 2014)

we are discussing home use here not industrial use.

@RCuber,why not get a cheap gigabit ethernet wifi router like this & add it to your existing setup:
Netgear 300 Mbps N300 Gigabit Wireless Router (JNR3000) - Buy @ Rs.2184/- Online | Snapdeal.com


----------



## RCuber (Feb 11, 2014)

The modem is in my room and its a 10/100 connection, I want the main network from the modem to be Gigabit Ethernet. cause apart from computers I also use a media player to stream videos both on network and Internet.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 11, 2014)

why is that an issue?gigabit ethernet from router connected to modem will be used for internal network & for internet connections in India even 10mbps is more than enough for online streaming.


----------



## funskar (Feb 11, 2014)

If warranty doesn't matter's grab this via ishop WD My Net™ N750 HD Dual-Band Route


----------



## RCuber (May 25, 2014)

Bump,

Looks like my DLink Router is going to die very soon. Ethernet connection keeps dropping a lot. Wifi might be stable. Currently using my old Modem as backup till I get a new Router. Please suggest a new one , will go through the ones recommended here.  

Budget 4K.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 26, 2014)

already suggested in post#11-13.


----------



## youmetube27 (May 26, 2014)

Do not look for DD-WRT supported hardware, they used to be on top a decade ago...

Nowadays, you would be most secure using OpenWRT supported router,
Go on your favourite online shopping site and note down the model#, manufacturer details then
look them up here for support
*wiki.openwrt.org/toh/start
(Above link shows hardware compatability with OpenWRT router software)

A few personal guidelines from me,
1) Go for a router with Atheros chipset(and NOT Broadcom), as support is better under OpenWRT
2) Go for a router with atleast 400-500MHz MIPS speed(like GHz for computer CPUs)
3) Go for atleast 128 MB RAM
4) Go for atleast 32 MB Flash(this is similar for computer hard-disk)
5) Go for atleast WiFi n support (AC while speed is higher but has not com down in price so not recommending)
6) LAN ports speed should be atleast 1Gbps, i.e it should say 4x LAN ports 1/100/1000
(Do not but the router that says 4x LAN ports 1/100 as these are slow speed outdated tech)

Good Luck!


----------



## RCuber (May 26, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> already suggested in post#11-13.



My existing modem is having the problem, so cant consider it to use with the new router. looks like I have to take a look at TP-Link, I don't have any other choice  

How is this one
*www.flipkart.com/tp-link-300-mbps-...abit&ref=b852249e-a668-46a5-bbbc-12d852bc0753


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 26, 2014)

looks good for its price.


----------

